# New white dwarf and 40k 25th anniversary mini



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

So, as the title says, i found this on DakkaDakka


















I love that model oh so much


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Limited Quantities? FUCK YOU GW!!

#orders five.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

!!!!! I am gonna have to get me one of those for my IF successors. Nice find mate!


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

Shit, this means no 2nd wave crons or nids, instead we get Lord of the Fucking Bullshit.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

mcmuffin said:


> Shit, this means no 2nd wave crons or nids, instead we get Lord of the Fucking Bullshit.


This mini is way cooler than those two armies combined. 

But yeah, fuck LoTFB.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Doelago said:


> This mini is way cooler than those two armies combined.


Sorry mate but I disagree with this totally........ 

<grumbles about no Nids second wave>


----------



## IanC (Sep 3, 2010)

That. Is. AWESOME. Totally getting one.

Also the LOTR news is a new set of army books to replace the old, long out of print ones. Which matches up with what i heard from my local GW manager. And it is good news IMO.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

I've never in my entire time of being a GW customer, known them to use a photo cover for a White Dwarf issue, so I think the cover is fake... especially given its quality.




The model however, is awesome.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Do Want.

That model is great looking, and such a brilliant legacy figure.

That said, I would kinda like Nids to get more models - but they wouldn't sell, so I wouldn't bother if it were my choice.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Hmm.. the Januray WD issue says specifically that the next Wd... IE, the Feb one... WILL be the 40k 25th aniversary edition.

Really doesn't make sense to have it as a LoTR issue in my mind given that.


----------



## xenobiotic (Jun 7, 2008)

GrizBe said:


> Hmm.. the Januray WD issue says specifically that the next Wd... IE, the Feb one... WILL be the 40k 25th aniversary edition.
> 
> Really doesn't make sense to have it as a LoTR issue in my mind given that.


Let us celebrate the 25th anniversary of our beloved Space men with a bearded wiz... Wait?

I can't remember anyone having any speculations about a LotR release, the first thing I heard about it was what IanC just posted - curved ball indeed. 

I do enjoy the miniature. Knowing myself I will probably buy 2 if possible, one for keepsakes and one to modify to hell and back. And here I was planning to make 2012 a low spending year...


----------



## Turnip86 (Oct 7, 2011)

GrizBe said:


> I've never in my entire time of being a GW customer, known them to use a photo cover for a White Dwarf issue, so I think the cover is fake... especially given its quality.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Most of the issues that focussed on LoTR when it was first released had photo covers. Hell I was even in the issue that had aragorn's face as the cover - some time around 2004 (I was in the fatasy battle report about the independant stockist (mine was the vamp counts that got raped by the brand new (at the time) lizardman army that had about 6 more dispel dice than I had cast dice even though I was running 3 necromancers (oh, I'm the one in the hat in the pics ))

Anyway, the model is cool. Brings back memories of that artwork. Not that I saw it when it forst came out but they reused it quite a lot over the years. Sucks about the limited stock, means I ain't getting one thanks to lack of real money in my UK account - I only have this stupid monopoly style Polish money.


----------



## arlins (Sep 8, 2010)

GrizBe said:


> I've never in my entire time of being a GW customer, known them to use a photo cover for a White Dwarf issue, so I think the cover is fake... especially given its quality.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
issue 314,320.309 :biggrin: sorry couldnt resist


----------



## Turnip86 (Oct 7, 2011)

arlins said:


> issue 314,320.309 :biggrin: sorry couldnt resist












Issue 289, that's the one I'm in 

In fact...

THE BEARDED WIZZARD! same pic, recycled for this edition  (if it's true)


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

You can tell i'm not a LOTR fan and completely ignored this period.... lol. Still, its poor printing quality if thats the official shot.

Still again... seems odd to have the promised 40k 25th aniversary issue be LoTR when all of the relible rumour guys... Harry and Stickmonkey etc. have made no mention at all of LotR.

Plus, one of them said something along the lines of 'Nids will get some valentines love while Crons will get some leap year love'. in other words... Febuary.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

I wants that pretty model. Must. Have. It! Must have it now!!!!


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

GrizBe said:


> You can tell i'm not a LOTR fan and completely ignored this period.... lol. Still, its poor printing quality if thats the official shot.
> 
> Still again... seems odd to have the promised 40k 25th aniversary issue be LoTR when all of the relible rumour guys... Harry and Stickmonkey etc. have made no mention at all of LotR.
> 
> Plus, one of them said something along the lines of 'Nids will get some valentines love while Crons will get some leap year love'. in other words... Febuary.


My thoughts exactly..... It would be very odd for all the reputable rumor mongers to be so wrong all at the same time. Everything put out by everyone said nothing about LOTR getting a release, and I agree that it would be very odd to have a 25th anniversary WH40k edition of WD to be dedicated to LOTR as the feature.


----------



## Rhino 88 (Jan 1, 2012)

"My ..... Precious " draws bolter,Shut it evil hobbit...


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Not to mention taking into account the couple of fake leaks we have had in recent weeks.


----------



## SOulDOubt (Jul 13, 2011)

I remember reading in the last issue of white dwarf that they are celebrating the 25th anniversary of 40k all month. I don't think this next issue is the anniversary edition.

As far as the photo covers......they are the worst. White dwarf went through a real ugly phase of these. Some were photos of minis, which were bad, but the lotr ones were worse.


----------



## cirs85 (Nov 9, 2011)

booo! I know there are people that enjoy the LoTR game... but when it came out the game was crap and the quality of the mini's were/are crap. I guess the new version of the game is better but I lost all interest. I am going to be very disappointed d if the nids and cron wave don't come..


----------



## Dicrel Seijin (Apr 2, 2011)

Oh, I want that mini. 

But I do have to agree with others that it seems odd to have LoTR if it's the 40K anni.


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

Lord of the Fucking Bullshit will get its time when the hobbit is released, until then it should be about 40k. We had to sit through a whole year of fantasy dribble in 2011, 2012 needs to be the year of 40k. I will definitely be getting this mini, it is a great take on the artwork.


----------



## experiment 626 (Apr 26, 2007)

cirs85 said:


> booo! I know there are people that enjoy the LoTR game... but when it came out the game was crap and the quality of the mini's were/are crap. I guess the new version of the game is better but I lost all interest. I am going to be very disappointed d if the nids and cron wave don't come..


The actual rules for LotR/WotR are actually the best rules GW have produced - clean, easy to pick-up, highly tactical and fast-paced. The one and only complaint I have within both sets of rules is the combat system in the SBG; the dice-off to determine the winner is far too skewed towards whoever has the higher fight value and it's really showing it's age. Other than that one sticking point, the rules are solid.
The individual armies need work however...

As for the miniatures. The metals are all equally as good as anything in either 40k/fantasy and only a few of the plastics are lackluster overall. (wood elves & corsairs - I'm really looking at you guys most of all!!!)

LotR players haven't had anything outside of some finecasting since october 2010! I think they deserve some love, especially considering The Hobbit re-boot is less than 10-11 months away.

The only people who bitch about LotR being a garbage game are those haters who never even gave it a shot to begin with...
Anyone who plays both WotR & Fantasy will tell you that alot of the best parts of 8th ed came about because of WotR.



Dicrel Seijin said:


> Oh, I want that mini.
> 
> But I do have to agree with others that it seems odd to have LoTR if it's the 40K anni.


It's one month of throwing a bone to guys who've been litterly forgotton for well over a year!

Seriously, it's only Febuary. Besides, the actual 'date' for the 25th b-day is September!!! That's when WD previewed Rouge Trader and was then followed by a full-on release in October.

We've still got 10 whole months for the 'year of 40k'. I seriously doubt all the spoiled 40k players are going to have to wait 8 months for their first proper 6th ed codex... (you know, like what fantasy players had to endure after 8th edition's release, while 40k got all the limelight instead!)

So what if 'nids/'crons have to wait another 3-4 weeks for toys. It's not like you're going to be waiting 10+ years like those poor Dark Eldar or Tomb King players did!


----------



## Shady ed (Sep 9, 2010)

I just picked it up. Calm down brothers. That is the cover but the 25th anniversary cover for WH40K is on the back of the issue and that model is not included. It is a $55 limited edition finecast model.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

That mini's not out til the 25th feb so at least I will have been paid by then!


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

$55.00 minis? Holy crap, I want one but damn.


----------



## Shady ed (Sep 9, 2010)

djinn24 said:


> $55.00 minis? Holy crap, I want one but damn.


 
I'm in Australia. No doubt GW will charge the rest of the world 7 cents for it.


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Great looking mini and I will be buying it to go with my Harry the Hammer.

Though Ian.C is right, there has been a LOTR release rumoured for February for a couple of months now, and Harry from warseer *did* back these rumours.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Oh that means it will probably be 25 dollars or so.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

so the only release in febuary is 1 single 25th anniversary model? seems like a bit of a wasted opportunity? anything else in there ?


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

people are jumping on the gw hating pretty early here....how about we wait to see the rest of the issue


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

This maybe one of the first issues I buy in the last 5 years.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

jigplums said:


> people are jumping on the gw hating pretty early here....how about we wait to see the rest of the issue


Its the GW equation, they did something good last month so the universe must be brought back into balance


----------



## Shady ed (Sep 9, 2010)

I'll have a good look through and post if there is anything good in it. From my first quick skim it looks more like a look through the 40K past..

Out of curiousity when is this issue meant to come out?


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

28th of jan


----------



## Shady ed (Sep 9, 2010)

Ok. A celebration on the 25th of feb. You can get mouse mats, rubber bracelets and a A3 rogue trader poster.

Then interviews about rogue trader and each edition since. A little about FW then onto 40K art. 25 best BL books about WH40K. A note telling us why none of the HH books are included in that list.

Then talking about some battles such as Battle for Macragge, Second war for armageddon, Death of Thesus Reach etc. Two pages for the assault on New Rynn City then a battle report for it.




And that is all.


----------



## Shady ed (Sep 9, 2010)

bitsandkits said:


> 28th of jan


 
Eh cool. I always get my copy of WD on the 24th.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Shady ed said:


> Ok. A celebration on the 25th of feb. You can get mouse mats, rubber bracelets and a A3 rogue trader poster.
> 
> Then interviews about rogue trader and each edition since. A little about FW then onto 40K art. 25 best BL books about WH40K. A note telling us why none of the HH books are included in that list.
> 
> ...


no new models other than the 25th anniversary one? for anything ?


----------



## Shady ed (Sep 9, 2010)

bitsandkits said:


> no new models other than the 25th anniversary one? for anything ?


 
I only look through the back of the book, the 40K 25th edition section and that is all that is in there. I will look through the front now.


----------



## Shady ed (Sep 9, 2010)

Necron battleforce releases february 18th for 170AUD.
20 Cron Warriors, 5 imortals/Deathmarks and a ghost ark/doomsday ark. and 5 bases of Canoptek Scarabs.

A Necron army workshop, showing you how to paint the battleforce.




A two page armies on parade about some guy called Nick Baytons Ultramarines.
It looks good.




And the rest is all LoTR and fantasy.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Shady ed said:


> I only look through the back of the book, the 40K 25th edition section and that is all that is in there. I will look through the front now.


you guys read weird down under :biggrin:


----------



## Shady ed (Sep 9, 2010)

No. You flip this one over and it is a second front of the book. If you read from front to back the 40K 25 anniversary part is upside down.

The cover is Old school Crimson fist artwork.


----------



## arlins (Sep 8, 2010)

Shady ed said:


> No. You flip this one over and it is a second front of the book. If you read from front to back the 40K 25 anniversary part is upside down.
> 
> The cover is Old school Crimson fist artwork.


this sounds more like it ( nothing against LOTR but for 40k 25th anni ,it should really be 40k dominated)


----------



## Shady ed (Sep 9, 2010)

arlins said:


> this sounds more like it ( nothing against LOTR but for 40k 25th anni ,it should really be 40k dominated)


 
I would prefer if every WD was divided into game system so I could only look at what I wanted.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Ok, apparently my phone is working to bring up the image for this mini, what is it?


----------



## James Tiberius (Sep 1, 2011)

well the model is a steaming piece of shit in my opinion, and I couldn't give a shit about a 25th anni about a pathetic shitty wargaming system, but any news on LotR is good news.....apart from the decrease in models and increase in price


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

> Stickmonkey:
> 
> Perhaps GW is punishing everyone for the "fake" rules?
> 
> In all seriousness, Febs WD blind sided me. I have schedule information for q1 which lays out what was supposed to happen... But things do change. Unless you live and breath in the halls of hq, and sometimes not there, you can never be certain.


Seems someone has been changing things about.


----------



## LordOfAbsolution (Jul 22, 2009)

well I hope Necrons are getting their 2nd wave release, it's mt birthday next month and thats pretty much what I've told everyone to get me, I want wraiths/ Doom(night) Scythe...


----------



## Shady ed (Sep 9, 2010)

Jace of Ultramar said:


> Ok, apparently my phone is working to bring up the image for this mini, what is it?


 
It is a Crimson Fists Captain with a plasma pistol and powerfist with orks head. It also comes with a sculpted 40mm base and a fully sculpted crimson fists banner.


----------



## Shady ed (Sep 9, 2010)

James Tiberius said:


> well the model is a steaming piece of shit in my opinion, and I couldn't give a shit about a 25th anni about a pathetic shitty wargaming system, but any news on LotR is good news.....apart from the decrease in models and increase in price


 
I don't play LoTR so I don't know what the current models are but there is a lot of LoTR models being released. Don't know about a price change though.
This issue is probably 50% LoTR.


----------



## jondoe297 (Jan 6, 2010)

Absolutely love the model! Very pleasing indeed!


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

LordOfAbsolution said:


> well I hope Necrons are getting their 2nd wave release, it's mt birthday next month and thats pretty much what I've told everyone to get me, I want wraiths/ Doom(night) Scythe...



Well apparently its pre-orders now at the end of Feb and a March release for them.


----------



## James Tiberius (Sep 1, 2011)

Shady ed said:


> I don't play LoTR so I don't know what the current models are but there is a lot of LoTR models being released. Don't know about a price change though.
> This issue is probably 50% LoTR.


I mean the decrease in the amount of models per box set from 24-20 to 12-10 while adding almost a 3rd to the price
although the range has been decreased now all the fellowship box sets have been replaced with a collection of GW's worst fellowship models in one box AND in failcast...genius move once more by GW


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

The model is damn neat, but he should have had the built-in-arm-gun that the captain has on the RT box, a lot more characterful then a silly plasma pistol. Plus hed make a excellent Kantor model with that


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Shady ed said:


> It is a Crimson Fists Captain with a plasma pistol and powerfist with orks head. It also comes with a sculpted 40mm base and a fully sculpted crimson fists banner.


Thanks for the info Shady ed.
Sweet. That'll go well with my Crimson Fists army. When is this WD going to be available?


----------



## bobahoff (Nov 24, 2011)

Is this gonna be a regular thing now with GW because the game day mini is taken from old artwork aswell


----------



## El Mariachi (Jun 22, 2008)

This is shaping up to be a great year for limited releases!


----------



## Codex Todd (Mar 22, 2009)

Anyone else noticed that its issue 214?


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Codex Todd said:


> Anyone else noticed that its issue 214?


Yes, but it does not follow the UK numbers, for they started translating to whateverthefuckthatlanguageis a odd hundred+ issues later once the magazine was doing well and was ready to expand. :wink:


----------



## Codex Todd (Mar 22, 2009)

Doelago said:


> Yes, but it does not follow the UK numbers, for they started translating to whateverthefuckthatlanguageis a odd hundred+ issues later once the magazine was doing well and was ready to expand. :wink:


OK, I couldn't remember if other countries followed the UK numbering


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

C'est en Francais. Zut alors...


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)




----------



## Kale Hellas (Aug 26, 2009)

something about french, cheese and i think surrender 

anyway model is not the best but i suppose i have to get it 25th anniversary and all, goddamit


----------



## docgeo (Jan 8, 2010)

James Tiberius said:


> well the model is a steaming piece of shit in my opinion, and I couldn't give a shit about a 25th anni about a pathetic shitty wargaming system, but any news on LotR is good news.....apart from the decrease in models and increase in price


Why all the hate towards 40K???

Doc


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

docgeo said:


> Why all the hate towards 40K???
> 
> Doc


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

docgeo said:


> Why all the hate towards 40K???
> 
> Doc


I find if no one rises to his incessant moaning, he tends to go away.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

mcmuffin said:


> I find if no one rises to his incessant moaning, he tends to go away.


This..... Just let Stella, oops, I mean James stew in his corner of hate.


----------



## koby (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm not really a fan of the crimson fist model, which is a shame because i'd of like a replacement for pedro as im not a massive fan of that one either...


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Midge913 said:


> This..... Just let Stella, oops, I mean James stew in his corner of hate.


Hahaha. I'd sooner stick my balls in a vat of acid than listen to Stella Cadente's opinion.

And as for LotR being a 'great system' ...uh, no?

I dunno if they've revised it much since, but I played it extensively when it came out, and it basically came down to whichever side had Anduril, won. Nothing else could realistically ever get a kill - playing as Evil was like the aforementioned genital mutilation.


----------



## Kale Hellas (Aug 26, 2009)

TheKingElessar said:


> Hahaha. I'd sooner stick my balls in a vat of acid than listen to Stella Cadente's opinion.
> 
> And as for LotR being a 'great system' ...uh, no?
> 
> I dunno if they've revised it much since, but I played it extensively when it came out, and it basically came down to whichever side had Anduril, won. Nothing else could realistically ever get a kill - playing as Evil was like the aforementioned genital mutilation.


all i can say is i approve of this


----------



## IanC (Sep 3, 2010)

I can't believe anyone would call that model a piece of shit *looks at posts* Ah. Him


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

Limited edition 25th model = sweet
new lotr models = sweet
5 new lotr sourcebooks army select process and revisted stats/characters/monsters and points values = AWESOME


----------



## Vanchet (Feb 28, 2008)

so thats me needing 2 of them as well as 3 GD models this year


----------



## Shady ed (Sep 9, 2010)

Jace of Ultramar said:


> Thanks for the info Shady ed.
> Sweet. That'll go well with my Crimson Fists army. When is this WD going to be available?


 
This saturday


----------



## Shady ed (Sep 9, 2010)

Codex Todd said:


> Anyone else noticed that its issue 214?


 
It's Issue 386 in Australia.


----------



## experiment 626 (Apr 26, 2007)

TheKingElessar said:


> Hahaha. I'd sooner stick my balls in a vat of acid than listen to Stella Cadente's opinion.
> 
> And as for LotR being a 'great system' ...uh, no?
> 
> I dunno if they've revised it much since, but I played it extensively when it came out, and it basically came down to whichever side had Anduril, won. Nothing else could realistically ever get a kill - playing as Evil was like the aforementioned genital mutilation.


Well, I honestly wouldn't play anyone who was that big of a dick. Aragorn is about as fun to play against as Sauron.
The one and only time I ever played against Aragorn was with 500pts of Easterlings. My opponent took as his 'army', Aragorn w/full kit, Gimli & Orlando Snooze. I gang-beat the stuntie & the pretty boy within 3 turns.
Then I surrounded Aragorn with almost 20 Easterlings, and he auto-won every freaking fight thanks to that free point of might the dick gets every turn.:angry:



The fight system in SBG needs to be fixed and that's it really as far as the main rules go. Aragorn like every other character can be delt with in WotR, provided you ignore the ass-hats who run stupid lists like Galadriel + 3x Epic Shot heroes, or the Easterling pike formation of doooooooom!!!

I can't wait to see the new profiles/rules/pts costs as a few lists do need some help.

I'm also loving the new Easterling cav & mounted heroes!:biggrin: Looks like a Fallen Realms Febuary for me!


----------



## James Tiberius (Sep 1, 2011)

Doelago said:


> Yes, but it does not follow the UK numbers, for they started translating to whateverthefuckthatlanguageis a odd hundred+ issues later once the magazine was doing well and was ready to expand.


so does that mean they will stop now the magazine is a waste of time?...I hope so



docgeo said:


> Why all the hate towards 40K???
> 
> 
> 
> Doc


because it is shit at the moment, and will continue to be shit while GW keeps fucking it up and releasing models as fucking shite as that...thing, and while players insist on being assholes with the sole intent of sucking all pleasure from a game of toy soldiers and reducing it to "I have more dice and Matt wards latest army, I win"

and as for aragorn and anduril being OTT, don't take him then...durrrr, fucking simple solution morons, or ask your opponent not to take him, surely there not so much of an asshat that they NEED aragorn with anduril?, or how about playing 250-500pts games, aragorn practically costs that fecking much alone almost, meaning you'll win just by killing basic troops


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

As for them stopping WD, as I've repeatedly stated, they're changing the way they release armies to make WD central to that effort, despite that being a u-turn on previous strategy and stated opinion on the matter.

So, no, they won't be stopping it. There was WD before there was GW (as we know it) and there will be WD until there is no more GW.

Vis a vis my namesake - it's terrible games design to make one unit so devastatingly obvious an auto-include, particularly when there are two factions.

While, to an extent, GW were hampered by fluff, they failed to really run with it the way they could have tried - making the Fellowship all super OP, but making the numbers of Goblins etc indicative of the number actually present in the films. Aragorn with the Flame of the West may stand against 20 Easterlings - but they march by the hundred.

Blade That Was Broken or no, he couldn't take that many, any more than Boromir can stand against serried ranks of archers bereft of his shield. [Or, in the film, a lone, very capable archer.]

Finally - 40k. Saying you think it's shite isn't a reason WHY it is so. The overall quality of models is the highest it has ever been - I know, I've been there for most of it, and have seen/owned/own enough of the others. Ruleswise, it's the simplest and most competitive, which is what a lot of players want from their game. Even players who don't want to play competitively need well-written, clear rules to prevent hurt feelings and misunderstandings. As many mistakes and inconsistencies as there are, the rules have never been easier to comprehend. If your opponents are assholes, get new opponents, or talk to them to find why their behavior is unacceptable to you, and see if they can/will try to change. 

As for 'more dice' Orks are one of the weaker armies, not the best, so this is clearly bs. Regarding 'Mat Ward's latest' the most flexible Codex is IG, not by Mat Ward, and the commonly-called "strongest" is Space Wolves, also not by Mat Ward. The Space Marine Codex, in fact, is commonly held to be the weakest SM book, and who's it by? Oh, right. Mat.

Mat Ward hate =/= logic.


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

i think one of the problems with that is that most people would play to the death, where as when you play a scenario 9 times out of 10 the uber expensive units can just be manauvred out of the game or tied up with 1 goblin at a time.

It looks like there must be big differences in some of the characters as for example gothmog is now only about 25pts shy of aragorns pt cost


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Well, that's true - but in making Goblins cheaper, they make it easier for Fellowship members to kill them too. As I recall from Balin's Tomb, even Samwise was practically into double figures with his frying pan.

There's not, of course, any reason why they couldn't have had different profiles/rules for scenarios and points matches - not like the rights were sprung on GW, and iirc the Design Team was the largest it's ever been at the time.

I know it aggravated me that Legolas' arrows didn't have a fraction of the impact they did in the films/books. Boromir's 6 Might also LOOKED a lot, but a few Heroic Combats later and he's easily tied up and even overwhelmed. Arguably, that's good balance - but not when compared to 'his brother, his captain, his king'...


----------



## experiment 626 (Apr 26, 2007)

The only thing they really need to do in order to fix the borken fight system in SBG is make it more akin to WotR's system.

Let both models roll for hits/wounds, but the higher fight value gets bonus attacks.
This would let cavalry like Rohan, (who currently hit like a dry sponge), hit harder and have some impact, plus it stomps on dumb shit like Aragorn being so herp-derp 'I wins!'.
Surround him properly with 6-10+ guys and sure he'll kill a bunch of them, but they'll gang-beat him to death in the process and your opponent can't auto-win by simply rolling a 5 on three dice...

No matter what happen though, I'm itching to get my hands on the new rules for the Fallen Realms!


----------



## Turnip86 (Oct 7, 2011)

I remember playing around the time the two towers was released and we used to play without special characters. Evil always won, Uruk Hai would take down even charging rohirrim horsemen the majority of the time. Most of us stopped playing shortly afterwards.

I like the idea of the LoTR game, hell the story is what got me into the fantasy genre in the first place having grown up with the BBC's audiobook my dad taped off the radio playing every time we went on holiday around the UK. I just think at the start they made too mistakes with balancing the game which is when most people tried it out and it developed all this anti-LoTR hate which it seems never died 

Maybe I should give it a go with these new incoming rule books - although it doesn't help that I eBayed most of my LoTR stuff over summer


----------



## GreatUncleanOne (Apr 25, 2011)

tbh I've lost track of how many times I've killed aragorn & co. I never used named chars. did it with dwarves and uruk hai. Admittedly I got very lucky and my opponents tactics were mince and relied on aragorn auto winning combat. I just got tired of always playing against the same bloody chars.

Am looking forward to trying to get the anniversary model.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

I always found it funny the 33% stipulation for bows...in my experience, the only ones to really ever ACHIEVE anything were Elves and Uruk Crossbows...


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

Why did they get rid of the super-awesome armgun? That's a big steaming pile of fail.

Roll on conversions...


----------



## thefallen (Sep 21, 2011)

Talked to GW rep. today feb is all LotR. I guess 40k has to wait till march.


----------



## SilverTabby (Jul 31, 2009)

Just a couple of notes on WD that people may not be aware of.

1) Unless policy has changed drastically recently, content varies from country to country, and sometimes covers do too. Mainland Europe favours fantasy (and lotr) over 40k, so articles are skewed that way. The U.S. favours 40k, the U.K. is a balanced mix. Some articles appear in one country and never in another.

2) WD is written and sent to repro 3 months in advance. GW *never* makes spontaneous decisions to "push back" something a week before WD comes out. The only reason that would happen is if lawyers were involved, in which case WD either wouldn't come out or a online announcement would be made. Hasn't happened yet...

Everything at GW is done 3months+ in advance. It is *very* hard for a worldwide company to be spontaneous. The wave wasn't "pushed back" last week, it's timing was decided at least a monthe before christmas, more likely in october. We're just hearing about it now, and so people assume it was changed very recently.


----------



## Rameses (Aug 21, 2011)

Here's the cover for the Feb White Dwarf.

And the 25th anniversary mini is listed in the US for $33 here

Either way I am feeling very "Meh" about both.


----------

